# Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden



## lukassohn (11. August 2009)

Hallo

Hoffentlich regt ihr euch nicht auf "die Frage wurde schon zig mal gestellt" ich finde leider nichts, an unserem Vereinsgewässer ist ein Teil des Gewässergrundes sehr schlammig, was wäre eine gute Montage bzw. wie soll ich fischen so das mein Köder nicht im Schlamm versinkt.

Grüsse


----------



## franja1 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hi, geht es nicht mit der Pose??? Wie tief ist Dein Gewässer? Wenn es unbedingt auf Grund sein muß und wegen der großen Tiefe ein Problem wird und mit Pose nicht geht, würde ich es mal mit Auftriebskörpern - Kugeln am Vorfach versuchen. Wenn ich noch einen passenden Link finde ...kommt er noch nach...Gruß #6


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hi,

ich würde dir raten es mit einem "snowman" zu probieren, dh. ein Pop Up Boilie und ein normales Boilie.

Hier stehen dann also die Boilies übereinander wie ein Schneemann. 

Die montage steht direkt auf dem Grund und schwebt nicht im Wasser.

Ich benutze dazu ein ein D-RIG wie es auf dem Bild zusehen ist, aber mit einer ganz normalen Haar-Montage geht es auch.












lg Nico


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Selbstverständlich ist hier das weiße Boilie das Pop Up Boilie und das untere das normale.


----------



## franja1 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

....ist ok für Karpfen und Schleie...hat sich aber noch nicht geäußert auf was er fischen will #c...


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Jo denk ich doch auch, aber im Karpfenforum wird sich doch kein Raubfischangler verlaufen haben oder |supergri


----------



## franja1 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

....verlaufen oder nicht..nein denke hast schon Recht...
aber bin dennoch der Meinung ...es ist nicht zwingend erforderlich dass der Köder unmittelbar am Grund liegt auch nicht für Karpfen..so 10 - 15 cm machen da nicht den wirklichen Unterschied....


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, ich hab bis jetzt einmal 6 - 8 cm über dem Grund nur mit 1nem Pop Up Boilie gefischt und gefangen aber ein ganze Vorfach aufgepopt hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## franja1 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

....ich nehme dazu eine durchsichtige Unterwasserpose....dass Vorfach muß aber dazu auch lang genug sein. Vor und nach der U Pose einen Gummistopper auf das Vorfach schieben damit kann man dann die Höhe über dem Grund einstellen. Eigentlich nehme ich die Montage mehr zum Zanderfischen aber habe es schon mehrere Male mit am Haar augefädelten Mais probiert und meine funktioniert ganz gut


----------



## dab74 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hallo Leute Schlamm oder nicht Schlamm, das ist hier die Frage. Ich angle schon seit Jahren so: Festblei am safety clip mit mindestens 50cm Schlauch und dann ein ca. 25cm langes Vorfach(nehme immer das schön weich geflochtene von Kryston) Und dann den Boilie ,Maiskorn haste nicht gesehen ans Haar fertig.Mehr nicht. Kein popi oder flopi oder sonstirgendein schwimmender Quatsch. Der Karpfen frißt da wo der Köder liegt unten im SCHLAMM. Je weicher und dicker der schlamm umso besser weil hier angeln die wenigsten.Achso das mit dem Blei ist relativ wichtig, ich habe des öfteren mit kumpels geangelt die hatten Festblei Inliner, und haben nicht einen gefangen(das Blei zieht den köder zu tief rein) euer kleiner Klugsch.. aus dem Spreewald|wavey:


----------



## lukassohn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hi

Danke für die Antworten, ich fische hauptsächlich mit einer safety clip montage mit Selbsthakeffekt, und natürlich auf Karpfen, so hab ich an vielen Plätzen gut gefangen aber da wo ich viel Schlamm vermute hatte ich echt kein Biss, ich werde es mal mit den Schneemann Boilies probieren, und eine werde ich den popup komplett am 25cm Vorfach hochgehen lassen denn ich vermute doch das, das Blei sich da ganz schön reindrückt in den Schlamm.

Grüsse


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

ja das blei sticht bei geringer wassertiefe richtig extrem ein...bei uns beträgt die gewässertiefe vlt "nur" 3-4 m und haben z.T. ein recht stabilen sandboden und da sticht das blei locker 20 -30 cm in den boden ein, wenn man zovor nicht etwas mit den fingern die geschwindigkeit runterbremst!fühlt sich anfangs an, als hätte man voll ins kraut geholzt!!


----------



## dab74 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Also ich habe bei zu hoch gepopte Montagen nie gute Erfahrungen gemacht,aber das mit dem schneemann könnte gehen. Du mußt aber auch daran denken wir haben jetzt August nicht gerade die beste beißzeit und wie tief ist der See im Durchschnitt. Bei flachen gewässern geht der o2 gehalt schnell runter. Fische eine weiter mit Sinker versuche übergange von hart auf weich zu finden (an Seerosen oder so). TIPP: nimmPVA damit sinkt die Montage auch nicht so schnell rein. euer kleiner Klug*******r aus dem Spreewald|wavey:


----------



## Fischstäbchen (13. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hi,

würde PVA benutzen, um die Sinkgeschwindigkeit zu reduzieren. Desweiteren würde ich schwere Bleie vermeiden, da das Blei sich sowieso eigräbt. 50-60gr reichen da schon aus damit sich der fisch selbst hackt. Sollte das immer noch nicht funzen würde ich das Cod-Rig fischen. das kannst du mit pop up`s oder mit sinker fischen.

Grüße aus der Opferpfalz


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Wenn du nur mit einem Popup Boilie fischen willst, würde ich lieber ein Klemmblei nach 10 cm nach dem hacken aufs Vorfach machen, da ich das Boilie keine 20 cm aufpoppen würde.






lg Nico


----------



## Horneff (13. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Carp-hunter1990 auf den ersten bild sehe ich kein d-rig weil du geschreiben hast es is ein d-rig wie es auf den bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## dgently01 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Moin,

du solltest vielleicht mal ein chod-rig verwenden. habe den tip auch hier aus dem forum bekommen. Es ist einfach zu bauen und meiner Meinung nach das beste für Schlammigen Grund.


*CaR!!*


----------



## Carp--Angler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Frage wie lang sollte den das Vorfach bei einem chod-Rig den sein ? wenn der boden voll mit schlamm ist ? Reichen den da so ca 20 cm oder länger ?


----------



## tarpoon (25. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

eigentlich soll das hooklink nur etwa 5cm lang sein. gefischt wird es klassisch mit popups. den ausgleich zum schlamm soll das vordere stück leader samt blei schaffen. soll heißen du schiebst die beiden halteperlen solange richtung hauptschnur bis der köder auf der schlammschicht liegen bleibt... soweit die theorie)


----------



## Piddes (25. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hallo!
Also ein hungriger Karpfen würde deinen Köder sicherlich auch im Schlamm finden, aber wenn der Karpfen nicht auf Nahrungssuche ist, wird er sich wohl nicht bemühen um im Grund zu wühlen (ausser der Boilie würde ihm sehr sehr gut schmecken). Deshalb würde ich dir auch zum Schneemann empfehlen, oder eben ein Pop-up. Das Blei sollte auch nicht zu schwer sein, und möglichst lang (vielleicht ein Blei mit Gummischlauch dran) damit das Blei am Grund liegt, und der Boilie nicht zu weit runtergezogen wird. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Carp--Angler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Habe da noch mal ne frage .
Wie ist das wenn ich mit einem Selbsthakmontage mit einem Inline Blei Fische ( 100 gr ) und das Vorfach auf 25 bis 30 cm länge mach lässt sich das noch Fischen ?
Sprich reicht das aus wenn ich in einem Gewässer Fischen will wo viel Schlamm drin ist ? Oder muß ich das Vorfach noch länger machen ?


----------



## Fischstäbchen (25. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*



Carp--Angler schrieb:


> Habe da noch mal ne frage .
> Wie ist das wenn ich mit einem Selbsthakmontage mit einem Inline Blei Fische ( 100 gr ) und das Vorfach auf 25 bis 30 cm länge mach lässt sich das noch Fischen ?
> Sprich reicht das aus wenn ich in einem Gewässer Fischen will wo viel Schlamm drin ist ? Oder muß ich das Vorfach noch länger machen ?


 
Hi, 
natürlich kannst du die Länge Fischen. Würde aber erst mal herausfinden wie tief der Schlamm ist, und wie tief die Montage einsinkt. Ich würde aber mal versuchen weniger Gewicht zu nehmen (klappt auch mit 60gr). Habe auch schon PVA Beutel mit Partikel gefischt, wo die ganze Montage außer dem Blei im Beutel steckt. Versuche immer etwas Luft im Beutel zu lassen. Dadurch wird die ganze Montage abgebremst und legt sich sauber auf dem Grund ab.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Piddes (26. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Nimm doch vleicht ein Tiroler Hölzl als Gewicht! Das Blei kann dann eintauchen in den Schlamm ohne dass aber die Montage runtergezogen wird


----------



## Fischstäbchen (26. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*



Piddes schrieb:


> Nimm doch vleicht ein Tiroler Hölzl als Gewicht! Das Blei kann dann eintauchen in den Schlamm ohne dass aber die Montage runtergezogen wird


 
Hi,  hatte ich auch schon versucht. Nur das Problem war, dass sich andauernd die Montage um das Tiroler Hölzel gewickelt hat:c.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## lukassohn (26. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Erstmal vielen Dank für all die Antworten, hab mir jetzt mal zwei chod Rigs gebastelt, und werde sie morgen mit paar Pop ups ausprobieren, mal sehn wie das sich macht ich hab noch ein wenig Bedenken das dieses Rig sich verheddert bei Auswurf, aber probieren geht über studieren, ich bin mal gespannt, 

Grüsse


----------



## Piddes (27. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Hi,  hatte ich auch schon versucht. Nur das Problem war, dass sich andauernd die Montage um das Tiroler Hölzel gewickelt hat:c.
> 
> Gruß Oliver



Könnte mir vorstellen dass wenn das Vorfach länger wäre es auch so geht. Aber gut zu wissen dass es mit nem normalen Vorfach nicht funktioniert


----------



## lukassohn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*

Hi 

Noch ne Frage, kann ich PVA verwenden mit dem Chod Rig ich befürchte das es mir die Gummiperlen verschiebt beim Auswurf, oder soll ich die festkleben?

Grüsse


----------



## Fischstäbchen (27. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*



lukassohn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Noch ne Frage, kann ich PVA verwenden mit dem Chod Rig ich befürchte das es mir die Gummiperlen verschiebt beim Auswurf, oder soll ich die festkleben?
> 
> Grüsse


 
Hi, 
du kannst das PVA auch am Blei befestigen. Die Perlen würde ich nicht festkleben, da sich der Karpfen bei einem Abriss nicht vom Blei trennen kann. Und du kannst dann den Abstand des Rig´s nicht mehr verstellen.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## lukassohn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Richtige Montage bei schlammigem Boden*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> du kannst das PVA auch am Blei befestigen. Die Perlen würde ich nicht festkleben, da sich der Karpfen bei einem Abriss nicht vom Blei trennen kann. Und du kannst dann den Abstand des Rig´s nicht mehr verstellen.
> 
> Gruß Oliver



Ja am Blei festmachen hab ich mir auch überlegt dann geht auch nicht das ganze so in den Schlamm, heute wird alles getestet.

Grüsse


----------

